# I am dust | a song about a novel



## Jule (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey guys!

So yesterday I made a little song and video about a novel that I adore ... I hope you like it!!!  It was kind of an experiment, so I am not sure whether this is entertaining or not. :')
Feedback would be SO lovely!!!

Thanks already!^_^

[video=youtube;uZpgHblIUeE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZpgHblIUeE[/video]


----------



## bdcharles (Dec 6, 2016)

Very good! Interesting, folky music that has a definite gypsy spirit to it.


----------



## SolitaryMagpie (Jan 7, 2017)

I love this! This style is right up my street. Great job! 

I've got a sneaking suspicion you're one of those people with far too many talents? :mrgreen:


----------



## Jule (Mar 3, 2017)

Oh my gooood, I am so terribly sorry, I totally forgot to get back to this forum!!! That's why I see your answers just now!! 

@bdcharles: Thank you!! It was so interesting to read your "description" of the song! I've never heard these words in relation to my music before! ^_^ 

@SolitaryMagpie: Thank you, too, I am very happy about your comment!! "Right up my street" - cool, I'd like to live in that street! :chuncky: And wow, I don't know, I am just a very interested person I guess. Interested in doing as many things as possible! ^_^


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Mar 6, 2017)

I really liked it! The resonance between the voices and the rising power of the song was really cool. The video was also neat.

Good job!


----------



## Jule (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey Daniel! How amazing that you liked the song and video! Thanks for checking out my music! I really appreciate that! ^_^


----------



## Chester Stark (May 29, 2017)

Wow, I see what you mean about the gypsy feel,  actually! Loved it!  Keep 'em comin'!


----------



## Jule (Jun 4, 2017)

@Chester Stark: Thank you a lot!!! So happy about your comment!!! :sunny::chuncky::chuncky:


----------



## 8livesleft (Sep 6, 2017)

Good song! A lot of depth here both in structure and lyrics. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

